# Seafield House, Dalgety Bay, Fife Nov08



## escortmad79 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whilst searching the internet for derelict places in Fife I found the geograph.org site, this featured a picture of the shell of a house by the name of Seafield House, so doing a bit of research I found where it was on Multimaps & paid it a visit.

The house sits at the end of a modern build flat pack estate overlooking the Forth, work seems to have stopped on the project as the cement mixer was axle deep in mud!





The front of the house:




The porch light appears to be broken!




Not the greatest of shots but shows the proximity to the modern builds:




Around the back of the house:




Whooa, shake your foundations!




The other side of the house, which has great views of a recently constructed foundation wall, but would've overlooked trees:




Playschool anyone: 




Below the square window were a few more modern looking bricks which were locally produced:




A pair of fireplaces on the upper level:




To one side of the property was a really weird tiny cellar area, this picture was taken from the cellar floor, looking up to the second floor:




In the cellar there were these 2 odd square stones which featured a series of pock marks, no idea what they were for:




Coming back up from the cellar, after stooping through the tiny door I took a picture of the steps, which has some ironwork in place indicating that there was once a cellar door:




Taken through the small window into the cellar area:




Sadly it is a target for the local chavs, with it being subject to graffiti & in the upper window frames a bit of fire damage:








Couldn't agree more!!




Views from outside:












I've spotted your drainage problem!




Wired!




I did knock but got no response! 




View from inside:




Fireplace:




Wierdly, there was a ladder left inside!








The cellar door:




Wonder what's on TV!?




Remainder of the roof, or ceiling?





Whilst I was looking around the site a car drove towards the fence so I ducked back around the side for a minute & when I looked around there were 2 women in their 40s coming through a gap in the fence, so I walked towards them & as I did I took a few more picture of the house. One asked me why I was taking pics so I told her that one of my hobbies was taking pictures of derelict buildings, she seemed ok with that & then went to have a wander around the house herself after telling me that she likes to go down to look at it too, we all then went on our way


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 24, 2008)

Interesting old house. At the back of the house, is that a metal shutter-like door as part of the foundations? If it is, I was wondering if it belonged to what would have been the coal cellar.
Nice find.


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 24, 2008)

I never noticed tbh


----------



## spacepunk (Nov 24, 2008)

Good find there. Hell is other people. They always seem to turn up.


----------



## just_visiting (Nov 24, 2008)

I noticed this site a few years back but never got around to visiting it again. Couldn't figure out how old the house is, 100 years? Older, younger??


----------



## smileysal (Nov 24, 2008)

What a lovely building, shame it's in the condition it's been left in. LIke the pictures, and love those fireplaces, especially the ones that still have the metal surrounds left there.

Excellent pics, I do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------

